# automatizacion



## andi (May 19, 2006)

necesito ayuda para convertir de una red serial a ethernet en la cual tiene sensores y actuadores y manejarlo de pc central.


gracias


----------



## Rockerosito (Dic 8, 2006)

umm.......necesitas un controlador que disponga de un modulo que acepte conexiones rs-232 o 485 ya que esa es la utilizada por los dispositivos seriales y que el controlador posea comunicacion ethernet.........no conosco de muchas marcas pero trabajé con una llamada Opto 22 que posee la capacidad que necesitas, el snap Ultimate i/o de opto 22 maneja protocolos de comunicacion Modbus RTU (serial) y Modbus TCP/IP (ethernet) que en esencia son casi iguales....con este controlador no necesitaras de dispositivos adicionales para convertir la señal ademas la programacion se realiza con diagramas de fljo para aquellos que no gustan mucho del lenguaje ladder como yo !


----------



## thors (Dic 12, 2006)

me imagino que toda esa automatizacion que tienes esta manejada por un plc y de ahi nace tu señal rs-232
por hoy todas las marcas de plc tienen modulos adicionales para convertir señales 

otra opcion que puede ser la tuya es usar SCADA y tendrias la solucion con posiblidades de agrandar tu proyecto


----------

